
REPT: reverse debugging of failures in deployed software - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/17/rept-reverse-debugging-of-failures-in-deployed-software/
======
reilly3000
This seems amazingly useful and terrifying all at once. Working with actual
values when debugging is game-changing, but the kind of access a system like
this can unlock is frightening in the context of surveillance. That said, I
often find myself as a user wanting that level of introspection, without a lot
of special tooling.

------
therein
This talks primarily about WinDbg and Windows, I wonder if time-travel
debuggers like rr in Linux are able to go from a core-dump and step backward.
I would assume not because I remember rr actually keeps track of the execution
as it happens so that it can step it back.

